# Which look is sexier



## Viper_SA (5/3/21)

Help me decide which look is sexier here. Will probably change once my Expromizer V4 arrives, but for now I need some inputs on the aesthetics 






@SJY124 @CJB85

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SJY124 (5/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Help me decide which look is sexier here. Will probably change once my Expromizer V4 arrives, but for now I need some inputs on the aesthetics
> 
> 
> View attachment 224205
> ...


I’m liking the top one
But the iPico colour matches to a T

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/21)

SJY124 said:


> I’m liking the top one
> But the iPico colour matches to a T



It's a conundrum

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/21)

Sexy AF!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## AKS (5/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sexy AF!
> View attachment 224209


Agree.This one wins hard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (5/3/21)

Pico for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

Why choose? Do a week, then swap the two around?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Why choose? Do a week, then swap the two around?



Great idea! Will just have to see if the Expro fits on the Pico with the bubble glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Great idea! Will just have to see if the Expro fits on the Pico with the bubble glass.


I’m guessing that if you take both atties you will survive the 100km trip even without the bubble tank. So run it with the straight glass on the DNA, or even better, run the Ultem setup to match the yellows in the mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> I’m guessing that if you take both atties you will survive the 100km trip even without the bubble tank. So run it with the straight glass on the DNA, or even better, run the Ultem setup to match the yellows in the mod!


Crap, I just realised I commented on a non-existent problem and neglected the actual one. It might clear on the Pico, the base is pretty high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/21)

I prefer the second pic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/3/21)

I would choose setup with Pico.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (6/3/21)

pico. and it's much more pocketable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (6/3/21)

Another way to phrase the question. 

"Should I drive the Bentley today or the city golf"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (7/3/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> Another way to phrase the question.
> 
> "Should I drive the Bentley today or the city golf"


Voopoo or Vapefly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Voopoo or Vapefly?



Not sure what you mean bud. It's neither.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (7/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Not sure what you mean bud. It's neither.


Haha, never mind boet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (8/3/21)

Pico and a spare battery for the win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JADE-Vapefly (8/3/21)

I think it's the first one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

